# تصنيع السلسيون



## م احمد قدرى (12 مارس 2010)

الرجاء اخوانى افادتي عن طريقة تصنيع مواد السلسيون و البلستين المستخدمين فى لحام كاوتش السيارات


----------



## م احمد قدرى (13 مارس 2010)

الرجاء الاهتمام و عدم البخل بالمعلومات


----------



## م احمد قدرى (14 مارس 2010)

بانتظار الردود


----------



## م احمد قدرى (27 أبريل 2010)

السلسيون او rubber cement


----------



## agabeain (27 أبريل 2010)

أخونا وأستاذنا البروف / Chemicaleng 

نرجوا من حضراتكم بمدنا بمعلوماتكم النيرة وانشاء اللة فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## بلانك (27 أبريل 2010)

أخي الكريم 
بالنسبة لموضوع تصنيع السيليسيون وهو الاسم المتعارف عليه 
أم الاسم العلمي فهو لاصق النيوبرين ( NEOPRENE Adhesives ) 
فهو عبارة عن لاصق نفطي مكزن من البوليمير الأساسي فيه هو مطاط النيوبرين ( بولي كلوروبرين ) ومضاف له أنواع متعددة من الراتنجات . 

انشاء الله أكون أفدتك و أي سؤال ضمن هذا الموضوع أنا جاهز


----------



## م احمد قدرى (30 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك اخى بلانك
الرجاء بعض التوضيح فأنا مهندس ميكانيكا و ليس كيميا
1) ما هى الراتنجات و اسمائها و نسبتها فى المركب
2) ما هو الاسم التجاري بالسوق المصرية لمطاط النيوبرين
3) الرجاء افادتى ببعض الاماكن لشراء هذه الخامات

و شكرا جزيلا لك اخي العزيز


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (1 مايو 2010)

النيوبرين يا اخى يستورد على شكل شرائح صغيرة الحجم وتذاب فى مذيبات منها الزيلين والاسيتون ويتم الاختيار حسب التكلفه ويمكن ان تبداء من نسبة 20% نيوبرين حتى 50% حسب الجودة المطلوبه ويمكن اضافة استر جم وده يعمل على زيادة اللصق (تاكيفير) بنسبة 5% والباقى المذيب طبعا
المسئله سهله خطورتها فى الاحتياطات من الاشتعال خلى بالك


----------



## م احمد قدرى (1 مايو 2010)

اشكركم اخواني جميعا على مساعدتكم و جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا
الرجاء اخى عبد القادر توضيح الاسماء التجاريه لهذه المكونات و اماكن شرائها
و هل هذه هى طريقة السلسيون للحام على البارد ام للحام على الساخن


----------



## م احمد قدرى (2 مايو 2010)

اشكركم اخواني جميعا على مساعدتكم و جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا الرجاء اخى عبد القادر توضيح الاسماء التجاريه لهذه المكونات و اماكن شرائها و هل هذه هى طريقة السلسيون للحام على البارد ام للحام على الساخن


----------



## م احمد قدرى (4 مايو 2010)

اين الردود اخوانى الاعزاء؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م احمد قدرى (5 مايو 2010)

مازلت بانتظار ردودكم


----------



## م احمد قدرى (8 مايو 2010)

الرجاء عدم البخل بالمعلومه


----------



## بلانك (8 مايو 2010)

أخي الكريم أنا آسف على التأخير كنت بإجازة 

- بالنسبة لمادة النيوبرين أو البولي الكلوربرين مطاطية تصنع على شكل شرائح CHIPS ويطلق عليها اسم CR اختصارا ً لكلمة كلوروبرين وأهم المصنعين لهذه المادة BAYER MATERIAL SCIENCE تحت العلامة التجارية BAYpren وله أنواع كثيرة بلزوجات مختلفة و هي المادة الاساسية في تصنيع اللاصق 
- أما بلنسبة للراتنجات RESINS فهي كثيرة ومتنوعة بحسب خواصها و حسب مواصفات المنتج الجاهز الذي تريد أن تقوم بتصنيعه ومنها PHENOLIC RESIN -HYDROCARBON resin ابحث في منتجات شركة BLUESTAR الصينية 
- والمذيبات متعددة فهي نفطية وأهمها التولوين - الاكزيلين - الأسيتون 

وهذا الموضوع ليس سهلا ً وهو مكلف نوعا ً ما 
أ{جو أن أكون قد أفدتك أنا بالخدمة


----------



## م احمد قدرى (9 مايو 2010)

بالفعل افدتني كثيرا شكرا لك اخى بلانك
اذا كنت تعلم اماكن لبيع هذه المنتجات بمصر الرجاء افادتى
شكرا لك اخى العزيز وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (9 مايو 2010)

اذا كنت تحب عينة للتجربه اخى الكريم فانا تحت امرك لان هذه الخامه نعمل بها فى مصنعنا وفعلا بحثنا كثيرا ولم نتوفق اليها فى مصر واستوردناها من الخارج لاستخدامنا هذا بالنسبة للنيوبرين اما ان كنت تقصد الكريب فهذا ممكن الحصول عليه من ورش الاحذيه كبواقى او من باب الشعريه من عند تجار الباطس او الجلود


----------



## بلانك (9 مايو 2010)

الأخ العزيز للأسف لاتتواجد هذه المواد في السوق العربية بالمجمل وإنما يتم استيرادها من الخارج 
ألمانيا - الصين - اليابان - الولايات المتحدة 

و شكرا ً


----------



## م احمد قدرى (16 مايو 2010)

شكرا لكم اخوانى جميعا
اخى عبد القادر اريد التواصل معك عن طريق
(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (16 مايو 2010)

الاخ الكريم المهندس احمد ساتصل بك ان شاء الله


----------



## الصقرللمادة الاصقة (9 أكتوبر 2010)

ارجوا معلومات اخره حول هذا الموضوع


----------

